# Your CPU fan doesnt work properly******



## bronko76 (2. März 2011)

hallo ich hab die tage mein neues system zusammen gebaut und alles läuft grundsätzlich top. allerdings bekomm ich ab und zu die warnmeldung :
Your CPU Fan doesnt work properly.please shut down and check.

Temperatur ist dabei 40-45 grad und drehzahl so 1000 -1400U/min. Die Werte können ja wohl kaum das Problem sein.

AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor
Codename: 	Thuban
Revision: 	[unknown]
Technologie: 	45 nm
Taktrate: 	3208 MHz
Caches: 	 
Level 1 Cache: 	768 kByte
Level 2 Cache: 	3072 kByte

        CPU Fan: 
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.b

	Mainboard: 	
770-C45 (MS-7599)
Northbridge: 	ATI 770 Revision 00
Northbridge Kühler: 	Northbridge-Chipsatz: AMD 770
Southbridge: 	Southbridge-Chipsatz: SB710
Bios Version: 	V1.9
Interne Anschlüsse: 	1x PCI Express 2.0 x16, 2x PCI Express x1, 1x PCI Express x16 - 3 PCI-Schnittstelle
Externe Anschlüsse: 	PS2 , USB 2.0 , Gigabit Ethernet RJ45 (1000 Mbit), Mikrofon

	Arbeitsspeicher: 	
G.Skill F3-10666CL7-2GBRH
Größe: 	2048 MB
Typ: 	DDR3-1333 (PC3-10600)
Timing: 	7-7-7-21
Taktrate: 	1333 MHz

G.Skill F3-10666CL7-2GBRH
Größe: 	2048 MB
Typ: 	DDR3-1333 (PC3-10600)
Timing: 	7-7-7-21
Taktrate: 	1333 MHz

	Grafikkarte: 	
Radeon HD 5770
Hersteller: 	Edelgrafikkarten.de / Club3D
Chipsatz: 	ATI display adapter (0x68B8)
Ram: 	1024 MB
Kühler: 	Arctic Cooling Accelero L2 Pro Grafikkartenlüfter
Treiber: 	8.741.0.0

	Laufwerke: 	
IC35L120AVVA07-0
Laufwerkstyp: 	Festplatte (intern)
Technische Daten: 	Cache: 1863 KB
Kapazität: 	123 GB
Interface: 	Parallel ATA
Temperatur: 	42,00 °C

WDC WD800BB-00JKA0
Laufwerkstyp: 	Festplatte (intern)
Technische Daten: 	Cache: 2048 KB
Kapazität: 	80 GB
Interface: 	Parallel ATA
Temperatur: 	40,00 °C

Hitachi HDT721064SLA360
Laufwerkstyp: 	Festplatte (intern)
Technische Daten: 	Cache: 15001 KB
Kapazität: 	640 GB
Interface: 	Serial ATA
Temperatur: 	39,00 °C

WDC WD10EARS-22Y5B1
Laufwerkstyp: 	Festplatte (intern)
Technische Daten: 	Cache:
Kapazität: 	1000 GB
Interface: 	Serial ATA
Temperatur: 	33,00 °C

ST3500320AS
Laufwerkstyp: 	Festplatte (intern)
Technische Daten: 	Cache:
Kapazität: 	500 GB
Interface: 	Serial ATA
Temperatur: 	43,00 °C

	Monitore: 	
LG W2453TQ-PF TFT-Aktivmatrix LCD-Display
Typ: 	TFT / LCD
Größe: 	61 cm ( 24" ) - Breitbildformat
Auflösung: 	1920 x 1080 @ 60Hz
Dimensionen: 	58.2 cm x 44.4 cm
Reaktionszeit: 	2 ms
Brightness: 	300 cd/m2
Contrast: 	50000 : 1 (dynamisch)
Connections: 	1 x VGA - HD D-Sub (HD-15), 15-polig 1 x DVI-D - Digital DVI, 24-polig

	Betriebssysteme: 	
Windows 7 (Ultimate) x64

	Gehäuse: 	
Aerocool Vx-R LE (Limited Edition, schwarz/schwarz (hochglanz))
Typ: 	Desktop
Formfaktor: 	ATX
Kühlung: 	
Seite: 	120mm
Sonstiges: 	

	Netzteil: 	
Thermaltake
Leistung: 	400 W

Windows-Leistungsindizes
CPU: 	6,7
RAM: 	7,2
Grafik: 	7,4
Grafik (Spiele): 	7,4
Primäre Festplatte: 	4,8


----------



## sliminat0r (6. März 2011)

hey,

hab das gleiche problem mit dem 1090t. läuft bei mir mit einem modifizierten scythe big shuriken.
das problem tritt meist auf, wenn ich den rechner einschalte. bei mir liegen die temperaturwerte der cpu dann normalerweise so um 30 grad. 35 grad überschreiten sie meist nicht. die einzelnen kerne werden allerdings mit 4° angezeigt, was wohl ein fehler ist.
ich hab schon öfter von temperaturauslesefehlern beim 1090t gelesen. die temperaturen scheinen kein problem darzustellen bei mir. der lüfter läuft dann, sinnvollerweise, relativ niedrig, sprich mit max. 600 rpm. dass der lüfter irgendwann komplett gestoppt hätte, ist mir allerdings noch nie passiert, außer irgendwann mal vor längerer zeit als ich zu stark undervolted hatte.
allerdings verschwinden die meldungen nach einigen minuten, tauchen wiederum allerdings auf, wenn sich mein rechner längere zeit im idle befunden hat.

mich würd also interessieren wie man die meldung deaktivieren kann, da sie offensichtlich fehlerhaft  ist.
evtl. habe ich auch zu viel wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen? werde ich beim nächsten entstauben des rechners ausprobieren, allerdings lief der rechner anfangs fehlerfrei, erst nachdem ich den boxed getauscht habe, tauchen diese meldungen auf.


----------



## bronko76 (6. März 2011)

moin also deine 4grad der einzelnen kerne liegen daran das die x6 sich nicht die temperatur der einzelnen kerne entlocken lassen .die werte stimmen dann nicht.


----------

